# Whom is comming to Marty's in SEPT



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Let's get the show on the road early In order to help Marty I will ask the very important question. 

May I have the envelope please.

The Answer is ......Horseface, What's his name, and Dinghowdy.

The Question:

WHO IS COMING TO Marty's AND CARRIES SEPT STEAM UP? 

Please post a numeric figure some where in you Post representing the total number of attendees ( Example 1 2 3 4 and so on) It makes it easier to add on the calculator 


PS Excuse me while I open another thread to make sure I spelled MRs Marty's name corectly

Yes I did.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Kay and I's a-comin'....









Just in case you need clarification... That's 2.... Two... Dos, Deu, zwei.....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe if Martys nice to me......... he he he


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike & Renee


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Well as it looks now probably Fred & Ethel will make an appearance.As in The Good Lord willing and the creeks don't rise.
Fred


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim and Susie, and maybe 9yo grandson.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Me,Crystal,my mother,and my daughter Alexis are coming to marty this year.

Bryan


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, Patsy, Karissa & Eric........that's four!


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

The Canadian contingent of Ralph Dipple, Paul Norton and myself are planning to attend. There is an outside chance that Gaetan Charette will join us ... but mark us down as 3.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*Bryan, * are you going to bring that UP gas turbine?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Its sat AM, I plan to do rock work all weekend. Time is flying to fast and I still have lots of work to get the RR ready. 
Thanks JJ for the thread. Our son Ben is coming home from over seas any day now for his two weeks. wonder if I can get him to work. heheheh


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Sharon and I will be honored to be counted amongst those in attendance. 

IOW, there will be two of us coming.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Trains on 25 Jul 2009 05:28 AM 
*Bryan, * are you going to bring that UP gas turbine? 

Bryan said that he is not going to bring the gas turbine if your not coming to Marty's









So Are you coming?









Inquiring minds want to know? So do nosey people.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Jean and I are planning to attend. Put us down for 2!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm coming down Friday, will do the Fri and Sat nite dinners. Ron is coming also, but won't make the dinners, I don't think.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Wanda and I are coming at this time. Will be there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## B.A. (Jan 13, 2008)

Put Christy and Bernie Alsbrook down for two spots................


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, I going bring my UP Turbine you can check it out...









Bryan


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*John J,* 
I'm planning on coming down, wouldn't miss it.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Add two more. David and Sheryl will be there.


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Norm Andersen asked me to add his name to the list.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I will not be able to make it this year. Even Marty offered to wash the truck if I came.







Maybe next time. Later RJD


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Reba and I will be there.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris and Chandlor will be coming on Friday night and staying the whole weekend....so that's 2 more!!! 

Looking forward to it guys!


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry and the traveling speedo might be out there. Got see if I can use the wife's free ticket. 
LAO


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dougald on 25 Jul 2009 05:06 AM 
The Canadian contingent of Ralph Dipple, Paul Norton and myself are planning to attend. There is an outside chance that Gaetan Charette will join us ... but mark us down as 3.

Regards ... Doug

Hmmmmmmmmmmm..... Could this be some sort of a REVOLUTION......


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Planning on it, but my plans tend to get cancelled without notice.


----------



## danpatt (Feb 9, 2008)

Dan and Rita Patterson will be there .


----------



## pgotrr (Jun 17, 2009)

ARKANSAS will be represented as Bruce Stockbridge (as well as others) will be there with some LIVE STEAM to try out the new STEAM TRACK....!!!!


----------



## pgotrr (Jun 17, 2009)

*Sorry bout' not mentioning a total from Central Arkansas... so far I know of 5 for sure...... Add that to the dinner total too....! Really looking forward to it Marty........!!! Hug Carrie for us.....!!!!* Bruce Stockbridge


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Add me and Holly to the list


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

We will be there ! After all we do need some good passenger service at the event. Mite even have my new project done in time. My passenger train, mite have another engine added.[/b]

*http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/Santafe2343/E8%20A-B-B-A%20002.jpg*

(Image exceeds maximum width of 800 pixels, changed to link Stevec mod.)[/i]


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 26 Jul 2009 10:09 PM 
We will be there ! After all we do need some good passenger service at the event. Mite even have my new project done in time. My passenger train, mite have another engine added.[/b]

*http://www.mylargescale.com/1stclass/Santafe2343/E8%20A-B-B-A%20002.jpg*

(Image exceeds maximum width of 800 pixels, changed to link Stevec mod.)[/i] 


How Many = WE? 

TOTAL SO FAR 51

We found out through IM here on MLS that WE =2 so the Total is 53



PS 60 DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I am planning to attend since I can get there in 20 minutes. 
Richard


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Actually, I would probably drive even a little farther than that for this event! 
Richard


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Bubba and carolyn makes 2

Bubba


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 27 Jul 2009 08:52 AM 
Bubba and carolyn makes 2

Bubba


Hey Bubba,

If you are going to be there I guess we need to come too.



Hi JJ,

Add two for Marilyn and myself both for the Friday dinner and the Saturday Banquet.

Thanks,

Jerry and Marilyn McColgan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By R Snyder on 27 Jul 2009 06:29 AM 
Actually, I would probably drive even a little farther than that for this event! 
Richard 

I am driving about 1300 miles one way. I think this is my 4th one. It is so worth it just to meet with all you guys.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope you have good luck on your drive!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Well..... it's my 40th Birthday that weekend and I can't think of any better way to spend it than at my 1st event at Marty's!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Should I mark you down for 1 John? Or is Mrs John Comming?


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Diana and I are plannining on coming. Put us down for the banquet, please.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Banquet? The wife says she is going.....???? Greg, if you live in taylorville, we need to meet. Please remember to find me so we can chat.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool!!!!

See ya there Jerry!

Ya want me to bring the Hudson again?

Bubba


----------



## Skip Macewen (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty Would not miss it Skip And Patty MacEwen Also heard that Larry and Carol Herget of Ozark Miniatures fame are coming Looking forward to Steaming up with everyone Put us down for the Friday dinner and the Sat Nite deal SKIP


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I am confused, how many "events" are scheduled in September or that weekend Marty? Is there a posting of the complete schedule please?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 28 Jul 2009 11:15 AM 
Cool!!!!

See ya there Jerry!

Ya want me to bring the Hudson again?

Bubba


Hi Bubba,

If you don't mind that would be great. 

I'm afraid I'd be run out of town if I brought any of my battery powered trains.

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/RC2.jpg

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/jerrymccolgan/RC3.jpg

Many thanks,

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Rough count at this time is 66 people. 


and there are still 58 days till Marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan needs to set an earilier time for the MLS group Photo on Sat . so the shade from the tree does not get in the way.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Friday run, and dinner in the evening.
Saturday run, wreck trains (Stan & JJ) and a banquet. 
Saturday afternoon group photo for MLS gang.
Sunday operations.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Warning! Grammer lesson! (Ignore if you like)


The difference between Who and Whom is the same as He and Him. To pick the right word, change the question to a statement and decide if you would say He or Him:


"Him is coming to Marty's in SEPT." Nope, you would say He, so the correct word is Who, not Whom. 


Of course, in modern usage, "whom" is falling into disuse and who is appropriate in either case.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 29 Jul 2009 05:39 AM 
Stan needs to set an earilier time for the MLS group Photo on Sat . so the shade from the tree does not get in the way. 

What Trees? I thought you cut them all down to solve the twig infestation on the RR. 

Tom I did it to get attentions to the thread.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
count 2 more!! MY dad and I will be there again this year!! some day have to the wives to join us but that might be a stretch...


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Add another two from Minnesota! Ryan and I will be there.

Andre`


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 29 Jul 2009 05:39 AM 
Stan needs to set an earilier time for the MLS group Photo on Sat . so the shade from the tree does not get in the way. I'll sure check out the lighting situation when I get there, Marty. Yup, that ole tree sure causes a problem with shadows. You did a great job of widening the area in front of the MLS bridge. Should make a great "Studio" for the group photo..


----------



## dgtaylor (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll be there. Is it still the weekend after AppleJack?


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

Who is Marty & where does he live ??? By invatation only ???


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is Marty? _Who is Marty??!! _Uhhh......okay, ummm.... well, let's start at the beginning. Marty is Marty Cozad. His wife is Carrie and they live just south of Nebraska City, NE. The "event" to which we are referring is a "get together" of large scale enthusiasts who bring battery operated or live steam engines to run on Marty's layout. This little "get together" was started in 2003 and has sort of taken on a life of it's own and grown into one of the "must not miss" events of the year! Last year we had somewhere around 100 people attending (and yes, Marty's layout _is_ large enough to handle this group!) Last year a live steam track was hauled in and set up so there is even more track to run things!
A dinner is done on Saturday night with everyone attending complete with door prizes and there is a dealers room(s)/trading post where you can acquire all sorts of great items. It all adds up to an incredible weekend! The best news of all is that it's definitely by invitation because _everyone is invited!!_


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By m ledley on 29 Jul 2009 04:51 PM 
Who is Marty & where does he live ??? By invatation only ??? 

He is Marty Cozad.

He and Mrs Marty ( Carrie) Live in Nebraska City Nebraska.

It is down in the South East Corner of Nebraska where Route 2 and 75 Meet.

Route 75 runs North and South between Ohmaha NB and Topeka KS

His RR is THE NORTH TABLE CREEK GARDEN RAIL ROAD.. AKA NTCGRR.

Search the posts and you will find all knids of pictures.

His Big Arch Bridge ( see Rocks and wire mesh in tracks trestels and road bed form) was on the cover of Garden Rail Roads Magazine 

You just have to Tell us here in this thread if your comming and Whom You are draging with you. Like maybe the MRS or Son and or Daughter Or even your nextdoor neighbor.

Marty asks that you don't bring pets. He has a German Sheppard named MAX who is King of the Propperty. 

We will then make room at the table for you. 

It will take place the 25, 26, and 27th of September.

Some of us Arrive on the 24th to help with last minute prep.

Who ever shows up on Friday usually goes to supper in a group somewhere in NBC.

On Sat night there is a Banquet. That everybody attends There are Drawings and Door Prizes.

Details of that will be posted later. There is a fee for the banquet. But well worth it.

If you are interested in coming let us know here. There is a few links in this thread about Hotels and there is a camp ground real close if you camp.

If you need more help with a motel let is know someone will post more links.


The Rules are at this link

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


The Details

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


All the people that attend are great people They share all kinds of knowledge about trains.

You can ask questions and they will give you advice. So if you come don't be afraid to tap th tree of knowledg. 

The wifes do some things together also.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, add one more, I will show up again, this is the place to be seen at!!

tom h


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

OK. I'm tired of seeing you guys have all the fun. I'm going to find out what this deal is all about. Count me in please (just one, for now anyway). I'll bring some of my "Simple Low Cost" battery powered products for show & tell.

Marty - I'll contact you offline for details of being a vendor.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess Kristi and I need to show up or there won't be a live stem layout. 
The layout will be 8 feet longer. 

Rodney


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Rods UP 9000 on 29 Jul 2009 08:15 PM 
I guess Kristi and I need to show up or there won't be a live stem layout. 
The layout will be 8 feet longer. 

Rodney 
Yea Rodney and Kristi are coming.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By m ledley on 29 Jul 2009 04:51 PM 
Who is Marty & where does he live ??? By invatation only ??? 

Well MR Ledley? Are you comming to Marty's? Should we make a place at the table?

We all will be glad to see you. Maybe make some new Best Friends.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well guys there are only 56 days till Marty's


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't remind me, I still have lots to get done. 

***Rodney needs help setting up and taking down. We need to take it down before all the folks leave . So the last two folks don't get stuck doing it.


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

We are planning to be there, along with Jane and Andy C. I think there is a number of other people coming from the Gateway Garden Railroad Club.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
At what time will Rodney be setting up? I'm making the assumption that it will be on Friday. I usually don't get there until about 9:00pm but if necessary, I may be able to try and get there about 4 hours earlier if needed. Let me know if it would help.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve, 
I'm going to try to be there sometime around 4:00 pm Thursday. Thanks for the offer though. 
It only take 2 people 2 or 3 hours to set it up now that Marty has the area leveled. 

Rodney


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there thurday. and I am not leaving till Monday. So I will be around to help


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01 Aug 2009 08:33 AM 
I will be there thurday. and I am not leaving till Monday. So I will be around to help 

me, too....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Sor far this count is 73 people commming to Marty's 

And it is 54 DAYS TILL MART'S


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The count is holding a 73.


IT IS 52 DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Make the count 74. I am planning to be there all three days. 

Bill


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I know that Claudia Rollstin from our club is going to be there. She's not on MLS so add one more!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok the count is 75 


49 DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. Let's see if this works:


name="count"> [script removed] /* Count down until any date script- By JavaScript Kit (www.javascriptkit.com) Over 200+ free scripts here! */ //change the text below to reflect your own, var before="Marty's Thingy!" var current="Are you in Nebraska yet?" var montharray=new Array("Jan","Feb","Mar","Apr","May","Jun","Jul","Aug","Sep","Oct","Nov","Dec") function countdown(yr,m,d){ theyear=yr;themonth=m;theday=d var today=new Date() var todayy=today.getYear() if (todayy < 1000) todayy+=1900 var todaym=today.getMonth() var todayd=today.getDate() var todayh=today.getHours() var todaymin=today.getMinutes() var todaysec=today.getSeconds() var todaystring=montharray[todaym]+" "+todayd+", "+todayy+" "+todayh+":"+todaymin+":"+todaysec futurestring=montharray[m-1]+" "+d+", "+yr dd=Date.parse(futurestring)-Date.parse(todaystring) dday=Math.floor(dd/(60*60*1000*24)*1) dhour=Math.floor((dd%(60*60*1000*24))/(60*60*1000)*1) dmin=Math.floor(((dd%(60*60*1000*24))%(60*60*1000))/(60*1000)*1) dsec=Math.floor((((dd%(60*60*1000*24))%(60*60*1000))%(60*1000))/1000*1) if(dday==0&&dhour==0&&dmin==0&&dsec==1){ document.forms.count.count2.value=current return } else document.forms.count.count2.value="Only "+dday+ " days, "+dhour+" hours, "+dmin+" minutes, and "+dsec+" seconds left until "+before setTimeout("countdown(theyear,themonth,theday)",1000) } //enter the count down date using the format year/month/day countdown(2009,09,25) [script removed] This free script provided by
JavaScript Kit


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope. Shad's software is smarter than that










If you want to see what I was trying to do, go to http://www.outsidetrains.com


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I have Valentio's pizza all lined up for Sat night buffet at 6 PM.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Aug 2009 10:39 AM 
I have Valentio's pizza all lined up for Sat night buffet at 6 PM. 

Where are we going Friday Night? Did the Train Depot re open or are they still closed.?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry sorry, its for Friday night. Sat banquet is same as last year.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Please add two more, representing the "Sooner" State. I will be bringing my wife, Mary. I'm just getting into the outdoor large-scale layout phase of my model railroading career (the smaller stuff is just too hard to see anymore ... can't figure why.) Besides, the 26th is our wedding anniversary and I always wanted to take her some place really romantic! I may need to get directions from someone as this will be our first time at the event. We plan on being there on Saturday and Sunday. See y'all there. 
Bob Hyman


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob 
we'd love to have you. 
Its very romantic in the evenings around here. Sitting in the gazebo, looking at the stars and hearing JJ holloring, STOP STOP . 

Or Stan and Kay playing hide and seak in the dark. 
Then theres Bubba,hes our little brown man, He crys out, 

"I beat you can't see me???" As he closes his eyes and mouth. 

OH, yes, the Kidmans, they like to sit in the pond after dark, all natural....if you know what I mean?

But remember most of all, Tell your wife that you promise NOT to get this carried away with trains... 

I almost for got about Rodney and Christy, they always start up a game of couples freeze tag running around the steam tracks. Rodney does a great wolf sound at night.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

The count is 77 and holding 

THERE ARE 45 DAYS TILL MARYT'S


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty Regal here, might try to come down to your thingy this year from west ne. If I do it would probably be a quick spur of the moment decision, like wake up on thurs and head that way or Friday morning. Since quick timing is there a place to pitch a tent or just sleep in my truck "pretty comfortable" if i do that too?????? Like to come and broadcast live for the show on Friday nite, and or video tape alot to show later, meet and greet everyone I have never met in person, like you J.C. oh and that guy J.J. hah lol oh and Jerry Barnes too hope i didn't leave out anyone i know kinda, oh and Del Tapparo see he's comin. and bubba of course. If i left ya out sorry apologize to ya when and If i get there. Didn't go to Denver maybe come there to harass everyone. Hah The Regal


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Theres a very nice camp ground 3 miles north of our house. or I guess you can sleep in your truck in our parking lot, but some folks run trains late into the night. 
Love to see it on TV, if that is what your talking about?? 
77, I usually double that or so based on other friends and visitors who are not on a web site.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm........150+ attendees? Yowza!! I want to do a video of the event and see if we can edit it down to a manageable length and use it in an "Introductory to Garden Railroading" class that I'm doing through the Salina Public Library.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Stan 
We'r gona be on TV


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I guess I waited to long to book a room and I'm busier than ever anyway. So I guess I'll just have to enjoy the post-event photos on MLS.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Del 
A lot of people are staying in Percival Iowa. Which is only about a 15 minute drive from Marty's 

Check this out and do a search 

http://www.iowahotels.org/cities/Percival/ 

Also Look at this thread it has some links in it too 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx

Depending on how you have your browser set it should be around page 4 of the thread.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Deluxe inn still had some rooms a couple of weeks ago in Nebraska City. 402-873-6656


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Del 
We are always busy at the wrong time. Just come. I'm so busy I just got home after two more estimates for a remodel and a restront addition. 
But I am still going to the HAGRS show and I will probably be at our open house.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 11 Aug 2009 05:13 PM 
Hey Stan 
We'r gona be on TV 

Yup, we sure are, JJ..... But before that, I'll be on TV tomorrow morning promoting the "BEAT THE HEAT SWAP MEET". Channel 7 KATZ broadcast, Cableone 13. 10 am. 

AM Arizona with Tonya and Lew


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang' Del! I was really looking foreword to having you at the Thingy! Its time to customize my rolling stock and I was hoping to get you and Stan into a discussion on the advantages of using your product over the Stan’s and vice-versa.

Also I am interested in seeing your electronic products in operation.

Any chance there will be a late moment change of heart?

Bill


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By BillBrakeman on 14 Aug 2009 09:11 AM 
Dang' Del! I was really looking foreword to having you at the Thingy! Its time to customize my rolling stock and I was hoping to get you and Stan into a discussion on the advantages of using your product over the Stan’s and vice-versa.

Also I am interested in seeing your electronic products in operation.

Any chance there will be a late moment change of heart?

Bill
Well, Stan and I get along quite nicely, so I'm sure he would give you a fair comparison of our products, even in my absence. 

I think I'm going to have to pass this time around. My daughter is getting married tomorrow. So, in addition to having an empty wallet, I'm just way behind in several projects I want to get to market this Fall.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hopeing you would make it also Del, ( I am I very happy customer of Dels products) wanted to see that railbot in person.

tom h


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill.... Even though Del won't be able to make it, please feel free to see me about the advantages of both vinyl and waterslide. There is a definate place for each.

I'll be happy to share.

Del has sent customers to me and vice versa...









Also, I'm using Del's Railboss controllers in 2 of my units....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

HEY only 38 days till Marty's


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well We are down to 36 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

Do you have all your equipment Ready?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dammit JJ, you know I don't have my equipment ready! Can't wait for it though, see ya there!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By John J on 20 Aug 2009 09:10 AM 
Well We are down to 36 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

Do you have all your equipment Ready? 

AND WE ALL THOUGHT J.J. COULDN'T COUNT MUSTA FOUND SOME EXTRA FEET HANDS FINGERS AND OR TOES!! HA LOL THE REGAL


----------



## Joe Hall (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Marty, 
I'll be there. I think others from our club will attend as well. 
Thanks for all that you do. 

Joe Hall


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok... I'm coming but I only have track power equiptment so I don't usually bring anything with me. However..... I have been talking to the Kidman's and have asked them to bring a few things for me to look over and possibly purchase.... Things like dcc control systems and decoders as well some sound systems. My problem is that I'm not really much of an electronics guy so I'm not really comfotable just buying this stuff and bringing it home and tearing into my locos and trying to install it on my own. SO, my questions are, will any of you that ARE coming to Marty's be willing to help me out with an install or two to get me familiar with what I will need to do in the future when i purchase more add-ons both in the way of dcc and sounds systems? I need to know cause if anyone IS willing to help me out I will bring some stuff with me otherwise I'll just leave it all home and fumble along as best I can.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

DCC is still track power, correct? if you are going to run outside... (I'm proud to make the following statement) Why not go battery power with Remote Control? As you will see at Marty's it is the easiest, quickest and only way to go! (my opinion, so no backlash from track fed members please) 
Any questions concerning the differences can be found in the "POWER & SOUND" forums, or you can get the best support for your questions at the annual Cozad event i am sure. Regardless, both systems are cool and walking around with a handheld remote is 2nd to none.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, someone I'm sure can help you. As per running you can use my stuff.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Scott some of the bestest people in the hobby will be there. They will be so willing to help you you will have to beat them off with a club.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 21 Aug 2009 07:39 AM 
DCC is still track power, correct? if you are going to run outside... (I'm proud to make the following statement) Why not go battery power with Remote Control? As you will see at Marty's it is the easiest, quickest and only way to go! (my opinion, so no backlash from track fed members please) 
Any questions concerning the differences can be found in the "POWER & SOUND" forums, or you can get the best support for your questions at the annual Cozad event i am sure. Regardless, both systems are cool and walking around with a handheld remote is 2nd to none. Please......... track power rules all


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I hope Marty powers up a track so i can come? the beast from the EAST......


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not fer you NO way No how!!! hah lol regal


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He probably can't as he's been battery so long, he builds track with no regard to continuity or shorts. There will be plenty of battery equipment you can run. Careful, you might be converted yourself.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

No , if you want track power ,you come wire it. Its not that simple as Tom pointed out. I don't have the time to waste.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney had track power on the live steam portable track, I think.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 23 Aug 2009 07:44 AM 
Rodney had track power on the live steam portable track, I think. WHY?????


Bubba


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 23 Aug 2009 08:11 AM 
WHY????? To run passenger car lights, maybe....









Naaaaaah.......


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

That's what mu plugs and batteries are for!

Sides most running is in the dalight

Bubba


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Some of us just make the annual pilgrimage to "The Dark Side" to see how the other half lives.

Then we come home to our plug-and-play world.

I thought I'd bring my GP40 with a battery car and I got the Train Engineer receiver into the boxcar but my Craftsman battery did not fit. Maybe I need a receiver car and a battery car. Henson must have a smaller drill battery for his trains.










It's all about friends visiting friends. The motors don't care where they get their DC voltage from. 

Sometimes its more fun to see and play with someone else's toys since we have all year to play with out own.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I could run all day an night with a battery that size.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Ya know Jerry you might be onto something.....make a canvas cover to cover it in that car and you'd be good ta go!

Bubba


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Henson on 23 Aug 2009 09:50 AM 
Jerry, I could run all day an night with a battery that size. 

Hi Henson,

What battery did you put into your battery car? I think it was from a drill motor and I'm trying to find something around here so I don't have to go and buy a battery (and charger etc.).

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I bet I was using a Black & Decker when you were here.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerry, you are right, I had track power on the outside line of the steam layout. 
I wanted to run Kristi's shay and it has not been converted to battery yet. I will have everything I 
need to do power it again this year. 
Rodney


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 23 Aug 2009 06:59 AM 
No , if you want track power ,you come wire it. Its not that simple as Tom pointed out. I don't have the time to waste. 

Not very freindly to others in the hobby AAAAAAAAAAAA







If maybe you took the time to wire a small section of your layout for track power you might get 4 times the people come to the get together. not everyone does battery power Mr.............







you sound a little testy today? you been out in the heat to long HE HE HE








Just a thought.....


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Marty, do you still have the loop in the gazebo that is track powered???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Rods UP 9000 on 24 Aug 2009 07:41 PM 
Marty, do you still have the loop in the gazebo that is track powered??? 


HA HA HA


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yo Nick... I wish I was there ... 

Best of all techno worlds will be there. Take advantage of all. 

I have been studying Marty's construction... ummm... lots I could pick up on. 

gg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick ,not testty, just short and sweet. but true. 
Rod ,no , thats for the grand kids. and other kids to play with


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Careful!

As long as nothing breaks, I *can *and *do *run all day long.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

So that big ol mallet does fit on the kiddy loop eh?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya just got to remember that Marty is a battery die hard. If he did go the sparky route he would probably blow something up any way.







Later RJD


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

Hay aren't we all kids?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I know they are all joking with me, it would not make any since at all to go track power. we'd be limited to block control, or worse, everyone who visits would have to buy DCC for all their locos, the track would have to be changed to all SS. 
The cost would be so high no one would come.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 21 Aug 2009 08:35 PM 
I hope Marty powers up a track so i can come? the beast from the EAST......












Rumor has it the last time someone tried to hook power to Marty's track three fire departments and several wreckers were dispatched to the scene. It wasn't pretty.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 25 Aug 2009 06:35 AM 
Careful!

As long as nothing breaks, I *can *and *do *run all day long. 


Uh, Tom, I think we were talking about trains here


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Are all your trains in working order> Have you packed everything? It is only 29 Days Till Marty's


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 24 Aug 2009 06:55 PM 

Not very freindly to others in the hobby AAAAAAAAAAAA







If maybe you took the time to wire a small section of your layout for track power you might get 4 times the people come to the get together. not everyone does battery power Mr.............







you sound a little testy today? you been out in the heat to long HE HE HE








Just a thought.....


Remember, there are only two rules in Garden Railroading.

1. Have fun.

2. My track, My way. Your track, Your way.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Are all your trains in working order?

No! I need to make a repair.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 23 Aug 2009 09:42 AM 

I thought I'd bring my GP40 with a battery car and I got the Train Engineer receiver into the boxcar but my Craftsman battery did not fit.


Eureka (or in this case iRobot)!

I found a solution.

We have a couple of broken iRobot carpet sweepers that I was going to eventually take to the dump. I looked and they have a 14 volt battery so I tried it with the Train Engineer Receiver and the first time it ran the GP40 with 15 boxcars and a caboose for 30 minutes. The next time it ran for an hour so I guess I now have a battery powered train. One battery was DOA but if the other will run for an hour that should be good enough.

Then again I'd rather run Bubba's Hudson so I may forget to bring the GP40.









Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Seeing how the truck wash did not get built this year I have to pass on the event







Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

there is two truck washs just in town before you hit the bridge over the UP tracks.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 26 Aug 2009 07:25 PM 
Seeing how the truck wash did not get built this year I have to pass on the event







Later RJD 



After runind up and down Marty's road Thur Fri and Sat and sunday. After we are all done runing trains sunday night I just stop at one of the Washes in town and rinse off my car. The stuff really doenst stick.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just can confirm the truck wash facilities.... I've used them a number of times and thought I was going to see them today but the cloud cover prohibited it...

I flew from PHX this morning to Salt Lake City then on to St Louis to attend a wedding. 

We were cruising at 39000 feet when the pilot came on the intercom and told us that we were just crossing the Nebraska/Kansas border with Lincoln on our left and Salina on our right. If it would have been clear, I could have spotted Marty's layout near Nebraska City and Richard Snyder's in Auburn..... 

I looked out from my window seat and all I could see was clouds. It was almost totally overcast....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the plane should flown through the airplane wash so you windows would have been clean to observe the formention layouts.







Marty missed the point I was looking for a on site truck wash. One time down his road will take at least 5 washes to get rid of the dirt. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By aceinspp on 27 Aug 2009 06:47 PM 
Maybe the plane should flown through the airplane wash so you windows would have been clean to observe the formention layouts.







Marty missed the point I was looking for a on site truck wash. One time down his road will take at least 5 washes to get rid of the dirt. Later RJD 

On site Truck wash....That cam be arranged.....Slip Will a Tenspot and he will wash your truck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Once you go back up the road to town, you'll need to wash it again... It's a never ending cycle....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ , stop being a baby.. playing trains and seeing all the MLS folks makes it well worth it.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

What's a little rock dust? That's what rain is for. I'm planning on coming and will be bringing a bunch of stuff to sell.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll be lucky yo find it! Only thing Marty told me was... don't take (M)ud road south of town! And to leave the GPS at home!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

What's a little dirt between friends?

Besides, it's not dirt (or mud)...






_I T S W E A T H E R I N G !_

When a Jeeper gets home from playing in the mud or rocks he/she shows off their mud and dents proudly. 

http://www.arkansascrawlers.com/main/
http://www.orvpark.com/


When you leave Marty's any dirt or mud is evidence that you have been somewhere and done something interesting.

Be PROUD of that evidence and show it off to your friends - its proof that you did not spend the weekend laying on the sofa watching TV.









On the other hand if someone is seriously concerned about the dirt road we will be staying in town and will be happy to give anyone a ride if they prefer not to drive. 

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 28 Aug 2009 07:25 AM 
What's a little dirt between friends?

Besides, it's not dirt (or mud)...






_I T S W E A T H E R I N G !_

When a Jeeper gets home from playing in the mud or rocks he/she shows off their mud and dents proudly. 

http://www.arkansascrawlers.com/main/
http://www.orvpark.com/


When you leave Marty's any dirt or mud is evidence that you have been somewhere and done something interesting.

Be PROUD of that evidence and show it off to your friends - its proof that you did not spend the weekend laying on the sofa watching TV.









On the other hand if someone is seriously concerned about the dirt road we will be staying in town and will be happy to give anyone a ride if they prefer not to drive. 

Cheers,

Jerry


For a fee


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*John J,* 
I didn't how many days in your last post did you loose count!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

TO DAY IS SAT THE 29TH OF AUG AND THERE ARE 27 DAYS TILL MARTY'S


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And my Ethan T is 16 today!

(You might want to watch the traffic a little more closely.)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Torby on 30 Aug 2009 12:08 PM 
And my Ethan T is 16 today!

(You might want to watch the traffic a little more closely.) 




Tell him HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me.


Are you going to let him drive you to Marty's?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mom and Grandma got him the same card:










He's an inch and a half taller than his older brother. 5' 9 1/2". (176CM). When he was young they told us he'd be short. Want's to go into Avaiation. Yes, that's a TARDIS shirt he's wearing, though his favorite shirt says, "I've gone to find myself. If I get back before I return, please keep me here till I get back."


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 26 Aug 2009 06:53 AM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 24 Aug 2009 06:55 PM 

Not very freindly to others in the hobby AAAAAAAAAAAA







If maybe you took the time to wire a small section of your layout for track power you might get 4 times the people come to the get together. not everyone does battery power Mr.............







you sound a little testy today? you been out in the heat to long HE HE HE








Just a thought.....


Remember, there are only two rules in Garden Railroading.

1. Have fun.

2. My track, My way. Your track, Your way.






Mike,
There is a 3rd rule and it goes something like this, #3 What Nick says goes !!!!!!!!!!! My track my way, your track my way... (period) HA HA HA







of course it's an unwriiten rule, but a rule i follow none the less.....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

And then there are my rules and that is one rule and it says no rules.







Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Why do I get the feeling that *MARTY'S * is better than all the trade shows and conventions combined? 

O! woe is me..... No funds means no funs ....at Marty's. 

Any chance there'll be any picshures? 

Dang, the wrecker is totally bummed.... guess I'll go back to pushing that rock between two lines.... chugga chugga chug


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, it sure does seem that Marty's has become THE destination within our hobby. I am struggling to come up with the funds also. I do know that by being the last minute if I do get to go...that there will be no hotels anywhere close that have a vacancy.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I'm sure that you can get a room in Omaha which is only a short 45 minutes away... 

Yes this is becoming THE destination event of the summer at least for MLS crew!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that it's because Marty & Carrie's Battery Steamup has virtually ALL of the amenities of a convention like the NGRC! Marty's layout stretches out all over and he's alway changing it so we get to experience the whole "different layout" thing each year! Not to mention the addition of a portable live steam track! Add to that the fact that we get to run our trains all over the place as well as experience everybody else's and it's just like going to a show! Then, there is the dealers area, the snack/food area (which is easily in the same league as any train club meeting's spread!) and the Friday night dinner and the Saturday night banquet complete with door prizes and you have a 3-4 day "event!" It's nice for us here in the center of the US because it gives us something near that we can get to! Yep, it definitely is a highlight of the season!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words ,but don't build it up too much. Its all the folks who come is what makes it fun. 
Heres its more hands on layout tour. 
Food is for sure hands on and most of all 
ITS FREE.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's freeeeeee it's for meeeeeee! Found a Sleep Inn in Syracuse with vacancies BTW


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Marty, 

Rick Isard from Cordless Renovations is coming. 

Thanks


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Marty, 

I also have a couple of questions: 

1. Can we setup a small table to showcase our products next to Kidman's Tree Farm, (like we had at Mike's place two weeks ago)? 
2. Is there a fee we have to pay for vendor space? 
3. If the first two questions are OK, what time can we arrive to setup? 

Thanks Marty, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick 
I was going to call you tonight, sorry I was so tired I forgot. Best to call my home phone. That was my work ceil number. 

YES and No fee and any time Friday AM you can come. Love to have you. sorry I did not visit with you at Kidmans , I felt like I was on busness modd because I had to get back and get ready for our mixed scale pinic of around 60 folks on Sunday. 
It was busy weekend. 
We are always open for door prizes at the banquet. (door prizes place a busness card on it so the winners can e-mail and say thanks)


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Marty, 

It's going to be a great weekend, and don't worry we were all very busy at Kidman's. I planned on giving away many door prizes (NiCd, Nimh, Lithium-Ion & Polymer Batteries, plus a couple of our new chargers) for your guests. I also planned on just showing our battery-cars and chargers at our table, but if any of your guests would like to purchase our products, we will have a wide variety of batteries and chargers they can purchase through Kidman's Tree Farm. 

Thank you for the invite! 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations 

If you would like to email me your home phone number at [email protected] I will call you tomorrow.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 03 Sep 2009 11:22 AM 
If it's freeeeeee it's for meeeeeee! Found a Sleep Inn in Syracuse with vacancies BTW 
We stayed at the Sleep Inn last year. Not too bad. At first I was worried about the noise from the truckers, but didn't hear anything in the room. We got reservations at the Best Western last year for this year's event. There were only two or three rooms left. They said that is one of the busiest weekends of the year and the only weekend of the year that is usually full a year in advance.

See you there!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By izzy0855 on 05 Sep 2009 07:44 PM 
Hello Marty, 

I also have a couple of questions: 

1. Can we setup a small table to showcase our products next to Kidman's Tree Farm, (like we had at Mike's place two weeks ago)? 
2. Is there a fee we have to pay for vendor space? 
3. If the first two questions are OK, what time can we arrive to setup? 

Thanks Marty, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations 

Gosh, those are easy questions anyone could answer.

1. Whatever size table wherever you can squeeze it in.
2. Whatever it costs you to get there. Although, it's so good to see vendors come to an event like this, we should pay you!
3. Whenever you get there.









I hope the collective gives you enough business to make your trip worthwhile. Maybe you could casually mention to other vendors you run into what a great event this is.

See you there!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE. WE ONLY HAVE 19 DAYS TO GO TILL MART'S ARE YOU ALL PREPAIRED?. HAVE YOU ALL CHECKED OUT YOUR EQUIPMENT? 


Who me? Ummmm Aaaaaaaaa You want to know if I am ready? Me right? Ummmm In a word ..........No


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

well.......... I have everything to get ready. I am referring to Engine, Revolution transmitter/receiver, 18 volt battery pack and a trailing car for it. Sounds like an easy fix but if I don't find the time, I hope an expert in attendence can help me tear it down under a shade tree so I can run. I'm such a procrastinator!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Michael,

For a first time Vendor at this event and especially at ones home, it's always best to ask to much then not enough. At this year's event our booth space will be for new product dimenstration...but we will have plenty of products available for everyone to purchase at Kidman's. Or, if your feeling lucky...we will be giving Marty a wide variety of door prizes to give away.

Please stop by our booth and say hello, 
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By barnmichael on 05 Sep 2009 10:53 PM 

We stayed at the Sleep Inn last year. Not too bad. At first I was worried about the noise from the truckers, but didn't hear anything in the room. We got reservations at the Best Western last year for this year's event. There were only two or three rooms left. They said that is one of the busiest weekends of the year and the only weekend of the year that is usually full a year in advance.

See you there!






I got my trips confused. We stayed at the Super 8 last year. Terrible place. Smoke permeated the building. Non-smoking rooms? Couldn't prove it by me. The bed was so bad I had to sleep in the recliner. Best Western this time. Should be MUCH better.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Best Western / Windcrest Western... all sound way out of my league. lol 
I'll let you know but I think the Sleep Inn is the closest www.choicehotels.com hotel in the area and right now if you buy 3 nights, you get 1 freeeeeee! And I travel allot...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Alas. Looks like I won't be there again this year do to funding problems.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

About 80 People are coming from MLS. I had to read through just about every post and count people. What happened to "Leave a numeric number in your post like 1 2 3 ? 

THERE ARE 17 DAYS TILL MARYT'S


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to give Rick a plug for the stuff he does, if anyone wants a battery for there train, he is the person to see, I am a very satisfied customer and glad he is coming to Martys, side note, I had bought a real cheap drill(woodenshoe in me)from Menards, could not hold a charge very long, yes I know you get what you pay for, had luck with them in the past but this one sucked, I talked with Rick about it because he does drill batteries also and was in the process of buying batteries for one of my engines, sent it to him, and it came back better then I anticipated, this drill now holds a charge for a veryyyyy long time, and when your working on putting track down the ladder method you need long drill times, so if you have anything to do with battery power I am sure he will hook you up, very good customer service and fast turn around time.

See you there Rick and glad you can make it!

tom h


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow! Tom, thanks for the compliment...that is very nice thing to say, and I'm glad your battery-packs are working great! We will do whatever it takes to make our customers happy. 

Come by our booth and say hello, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be there, I have no idea how to get down to your place though.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just hoping that there's enough food and room to sit at the saturday dinner!!  food was great last year and the company, well ok there's alway room for improvment!!!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AyTrane on 10 Sep 2009 03:14 PM 
I'll be there, I have no idea how to get down to your place though. 
Well, to start with, you need to get to Nebraska City. It's southeast of Lincoln. Depending on where you're coming from get on US 75 or I-29. Take exit 10 off I-29 and go west on 2. Go south on 75 from 2. From there, I'm foggy. You go east, but I don't remember whether to take K or King. I think it's K. I'm pretty sure it's on 66th somewhere. Drive around that area until you see a place with a whole lot of cars and that should be it.

That should get you started mapping it out until someone posts the actual address.

BTW, It's in Nebraska.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty's got the layout. Kidman's will have trains & stuff. Rick's bringing the batteries. Now if Del will come over from Ft Collins with some Railbosses, we'll be all set. Set up a workbench and everybody will be battery powered by the end of the weekend. 

Add to that the great food and fellowship and we'll have the best weekend of the year. 

What a deal!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

13 MORE DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

HAS ANYONE HIT PANIC MODE YET


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By AyTrane on 10 Sep 2009 03:14 PM 
I'll be there, I have no idea how to get down to your place though.

What day are you arriving?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm the one in PANIC MODE,,tonight and this weekend I will be working on switches and finishing the two 20' dia curved ones coming out of the storage shed.


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty you have enough people coming that we could all lend a hand and completely rebuild your layout if needed... So I'm sure any last minute help you might need won't be hard to get!!! Just ask!


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

Posted By John J on 11 Sep 2009 01:58 AM 


Posted By AyTrane on 10 Sep 2009 03:14 PM 
I'll be there, I have no idea how to get down to your place though.

What day are you arriving? 

It would have to be Saturday. All other days are spoken for.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By sbaxters4 on 11 Sep 2009 06:58 AM 
Marty you have enough people coming that we could all lend a hand and completely rebuild your layout if needed... So I'm sure any last minute help you might need won't be hard to get!!! Just ask! 
I'll be sure to pack my knee-pads and sledge hammer. Maybe I better pick up a new hard hat.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

ONLY 13 SHOPPING DAYS LEFT TILL MART'S


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like its becoming a work week







Later RJD


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

work to be done.... I have went as far as the basement to pick out a boxcar to become the "battery car"


----------



## Gaetan from Montreal (Jan 13, 2008)

Hello guys 

I will join the Canadian guys , Doug and Ralph. I am not sure if Paul is coming. I am looking forward with great anticipation to meet you all. The chance to see with my own eyes Marty's mythic layout, *WOW!!!!! 
Gaétan
*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Gaetan from Montreal on 13 Sep 2009 09:12 AM 
Hello guys 

I will join the Canadian guys , Doug and Ralph. I am not sure if Paul is coming. I am looking forward with great anticipation to meet you all. The chance to see with my own eyes Marty's mythic layout, *WOW!!!!! 
Gaétan
*
Bring Sunglasses it is Dazzling.

THERE ARE ONLY 11 MORE SHOPPING DAY TILL MARTY'S


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

now stop it, don't get his hopes smashed.. 
BTY today i finished the north end of Golding and all lines to the terminal is open. I also shop vaced all ballast on that end to save me hassel in the future with all the switches in that area. And the double cross over. not good for photos anyway. 

Now when Jan Golding gets here she gets to climb into the terminal and dust for cob-webs...


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread MUST die. Every time I see "Whom is coming" I get a strain in my gut and it has appeared in "active threads" hundreds of times.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

No, not necessarilly die. All that needs to happen is for a "moderator" (which JJ is) to take the 30 seconds and change the title of the thread. Of course, the "whom" is just jarring enough to get everybody's attention so....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

YES it anoy"s me too.

Every time I think of Sister Mary Holywater beating me on the knucles with a ruller for using improper english my fingers freeze on the keyboard.









There is no free lunch. I must reduce the cost of my trip to Marty's









If one were to take up a collection and send it to me by way of Pay Pal I will Edit the title.









It seems to anoy Torby too.









PS Using my Monitor Powers is a un fair advantage I think. I will have to check the Monitor Rules. Be back in ummmmmmm 12 days.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Should it be: "Witch am" ??


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Or "Who be??"


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

JJ, I hope when you and Stan get there, you will start a new thread reporting on the gathering. 
Paul


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a dreadful grammar mistake on Christian Radio some years ago. A song ended with "That's his promise to you and I" and the chorus was singing, "i *i* i *I*." They kept playing it over and over and over....


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It looks like we have to change our plans to go to Marty's.

My wife's cousin in England has to go into hospital for surgery so Marilyn is now planning to go to England to be with her.

While I will not be going to England with her I will be staying home to keep expenses down.

Perhaps next year,

Jerry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, bummer man! We're gonna miss ya!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

OK..OK.......does grammer really matter in the scheme of things?

If grammer REALLY bothers a person that bad...I would hate to see what happens when SOMETHING really bad happens!!!!

IF grammer and spelling mattered in my job..I would NOT be fixing hearts! 


Come on guys you are joking???

Jerry ..NO!!!!! You have to come!!!!! I plan on having the Hudson there! It will be lonely with no one to run her!!!

If in fact you are not comming I won't take the Hudson down to Marty's.


Sorry to hear you will not be able to make it..I really was looking forward to you making it this year!

As for the grammer...please!!!!


Bubba bellevue in


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

uh, is the plane to Englan flying over Marty's? Remember DB Cooper? JUMP! Just come close and thumb it, there will be hundreds coming from all directions. Just make a cardboard sign that says... 
"Marty's thingy" and you WILL be picked up.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What







Jerry's not commimg to Marty's







How sad







We will miss you


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 14 Sep 2009 10:11 AM 
What







Jerry's not commimg to Marty's







How sad







We will miss you 
Sigh.......... Sniff...


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the sentiment guys. Perhaps next year.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

We'll have to kidnap him!


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I want to come! I'm wanting to join the dark side and go battery power and I've heard tell there are a few people at this event who know how to do that sort of thing. Not to mention I've drooled over every picture Marty posts of his layout!

I have yet to find complete directions to Marty's place though. Can anyone help me out? I know it's 75 south out of Nebraska City, but then where?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Manco on 14 Sep 2009 03:59 PM 
I want to come! I'm wanting to join the dark side and go battery power and I've heard tell there are a few people at this event who know how to do that sort of thing. Not to mention I've drooled over every picture Marty posts of his layout!

I have yet to find complete directions to Marty's place though. Can anyone help me out? I know it's 75 south out of Nebraska City, but then where?



Which Day and/or days are you planning on being there? 

If you can't find the place we will make arrangements to come and get you in town and lead you out.


----------



## grassman (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all, 
This is Derek and Sherry Cozad, we just joined the CIGRS and we were looking forward to going to Marty's but it now looks like we will not be able to make it as we have a wedding to go to in Dallas the weekend after your thingy (lol).


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Derek 
So very glad to meet you both and to see you joined MLS. 
There is a few folks coming in on Thrusday evening because they have to leave early also. if its on your way ,say Hi.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

If those who are having difficulty coming due to expenses post their location, maybe somebody traveling through can give them a ride. I think it would be terrible if I knew I passed within a couple miles of someone who wanted to come but couldn't afford the gas. But, unfortunately, I don't think I could squeeze any more into my little Hyundai. But maybe somebody else...


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm coming from SW Minnesota. Its only 4 hrs and 15 mins. to Marty's. I'd be happy to pick anyone up along the western side of Iowa/eastern Nebraska. 

Andre`


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Directions? I will be at Sleep Inn in Syracuse Thursday night. Anyone getting together for dinner in Nebraska City that night?


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By John J on 14 Sep 2009 05:08 PM 



Which Day and/or days are you planning on being there? 

If you can't find the place we will make arrangements to come and get you in town and lead you out.











I'll be there Saturday for as much of the day as I can. Does anyone have an address, I can plug it into my GPS if nothing else.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ain't this it?

40°36'43.98"N, 95°50'19.81"W


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

What about a real address for the people that don't have a fancy GPS. I can find anyplace in the USA with just an address. Thanks.

Tom Thornton


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tom Thornton on 15 Sep 2009 02:28 PM 


What about a real address for the people that don't have a fancy GPS. I can find anyplace in the USA with just an address. Thanks.

Tom Thornton


Run Google Earth and enter those coordinates.

Many on-line mapping programs will allow coordinate entry.

Of course, Since I have never been there I am only guessing that the coordinates I gave are the actual location.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Tom here is the address for Martys place from last year so I not think he has moved. Later RJD Our house 
873 S 66th road 
Nebraska City , NE 68410
Phone 402-873-9284 ( we screen calls)
Map quest is wrong. take K road or N road and follow signs.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

How about simple directions like South of town on blank hwy, hang a left/right on K and follow signs etc.?


----------



## BillBrakeman (Jan 3, 2008)

You mean like this: 

1. Start at the traffic light found at the intersection US highway 75 and Ne 2 
2. Go SOUTH 1.0 mi on US-75 S to COUNTY ROAD K. 
3. Turn LEFT onto COUNTY ROAD K go 1.0 mi 
4. Turn RIGHT onto COUNTY ROAD 66 go 1.8 mi. 
5. Marty's is on the LEFT. 
Bill


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Wanda and i will be there Thursday afternoon sometime. Not sure where we will eat Thursday evening.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd say that Bill's directions are dead on accurate! If you can't find it with those explicit directions then you definitely should not be driving!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The GPS navigator in my phone led me straight to his driveway 2 years ago. "Your have reached your destination."

Then it was out for the rest of the weekend and didn't work again till I got back to Chicago. 

Planning to arrive sometime Friday.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks R J and Bill, I think I can find the place. As


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the directions. I'll be there Lord willing.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

SIX DAYS FROM NOW WE WILL BE PLAYING TRAINS AT MARTY'S


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I just got my very 1st train running on battery power! I think I am ready...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice setup, John. You'll love it. 


Is the REVOLUTION Receiver in the locomotive or in the box car?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

it's the very easy to install, revolution receiver in the engine. Just plugged in a Black and Decker 18Volt pack in the trailer. I DID remove the power pickups from each board in the engine. So now I just use the track/battery switch to shut it off from the battery when not in use. Works great!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds great, John. You're right, the install is super easy. As you will be running only on battery, disconnecting the track pickups was an added safety feature.. 

We'll see 'er run at Marty's...


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think she can pull 100 cars but we'll find out just what she's made if I'm sure! thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 19 Sep 2009 12:40 PM 
I don't think she can pull 100 cars but we'll find out just what she's made if I'm sure! thanks Don't know if I would push it that hard...... a 1:1 consist like that would probably have 3 lead units and 1 or 2 pushing depending on the cargo.

If you want to pull that many cars, MU it with a couple of others and have a ball.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well if you guys have any BATTERY POWER left by Sat night can someone this year get some good videos and pictures? i know you will be stealing all the batterys out of everything you guys can get your hands on to make it thru the weekend







but save some power for the cameras please....







HE HE HE


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOO By the way have some fun and be SAFE out there....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

IT IS ONE AM ON SUNDAY THE 20TH.....5 DAYS TILL MARTY'S 

I a working on ARisto Freight trucks.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I would dearly like to be there after having suggested I might be able to make it this year. Unfortunately it is not going to happen.

However, for those that are interested in seeing how well my new BELTROL R/C system works, Jim Carter will have his test unit to show and demonstrate.


----------



## Manco (Jan 5, 2009)

I haven't seen an official schedule, but I plan to be there as early as I can on Saturday morning. I don't my excitement to get the best of me and show up to early however, so when do things usually get started?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Bummer, I keep wanting to give Tony the "farthest from " award. 
Maybe someday Tony...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I Guess also Bring the Unfinish kitbash GTEL8500 "Big Blow" Turbine coming to marty thingy for display.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great Bryan, looking forward to see it.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Sep 2009 02:29 PM 
Bummer, I keep wanting to give Tony the "farthest from " award. 
Maybe someday Tony... 

Marty.
Rest assured that when I can afford to come I will do so in a heartbeat.
It costs a lot of money to travel nowadays and sales are not brilliant at the moment for any number of reasons. It is very difficult being a one man band and trying to compete with the multi nationals.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok It's 1:55 am on Tuesday. Everything is in the car but me. See all when I get there 

Is it 3 more shopping days till Marty's


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Unloaded the car. We won't be able to make it. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Hope you all take lots of pics for us folks back here holding the fort down. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruuuuuuuuuce, sorry you can not make it, was looking forward to meeting you, have admired your modeling for a long time







Hopefully next year









tom h


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that's a bummer, Bruce.









Just heard from Mike Oates and he told me to say hi when you got to Marty's.


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope there is plenty of truck parking. I'm loading today and heading to Marty's but I have a stop in Grayling MI first. 

R J I will try and get some pictures if I can get the camra away from my wife.


Tom Thornton


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Let the fun begin. We should be there in the afternoon.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I came really close to making it this year. The timing was just off a bit. I do hope you guys and gals have a blast. Looking forward to the photos! Hope you have nice weather.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 23 Sep 2009 08:25 PM 
Well, I came really close to making it this year. The timing was just off a bit. I do hope you guys and gals have a blast. Looking forward to the photos! Hope you have nice weather. The weather here is a lot better that the front range, Del. You had some snow and cold... 

Slight chance of T'storms on Friday (30%) then scattered showers on Saturday (again 30%) bright and sunny for Sunday. Temps in the 70's all days....









Sorry, the timing was off for you..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with Del I came close to making it this year but alas no can do. Some un-expected things arose for me that caused me to say, like Del maybe next year. Thanks for the kind words Marty, and I will try again next year. I was looking forward to maybe doing a live show from there on at least Friday and Saturday, and interviewing and meeting all you guy's in person, but I won't be able to make it either. So hope you guys enjoy yourself, and you get all of us that aren't able to attend alot of pics from there.

The Regal


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Car packed just waiting for coffee to make. O yell need to find room for Reba. Be there a little after lunch.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Layout loaded, truck loaded , grabbing a bite to eat, then on my way. 
Rodney


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, some of us slowpokes have to wait until tonight to load up the Mountaineer! I can't leave until 4:00pm _tomorrow!







_We'll get in around 9:00pm so I'll see some of you late tomorrow!


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

TALKING ABOUT THE TIMING BEING OFF! 
23 hour day from **** yesterday! I was up at 5:00AM, loaded and gone! ON MY WAY. Visited about 5 customers along the way and right on schedule. Made it about 300 miles, to LaGrange Mo. when I threw a belt. "No big deal?" I pulled over (no power steering) and shut er down to check under the hood... THE CRANK PULLY FELL OFF! The key-way that holds it on broke the crank and the harmonic balancer fell off, throwing the belts. It's a Honda! After pricing a rental home ($400 1 way) I called a customer of mine that just happens to own an auto mechanics shop and he was there to tow me within 20 minutes. He pulled off my new tires and battery and I will mail him the title and keys. The wife had to come get me and all my junk (trains, tires, van load of crap) I got home about 3:00 this morning. 
HAVE FUN WITHOUT ME! boooo hooooooooo


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Train batteries charged and remote batteries changed. I'll take off tomorrow AM. Should arrive sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 24 Sep 2009 06:32 AM 
TALKING ABOUT THE TIMING BEING OFF! 
23 hour day from **** yesterday! I was up at 5:00AM, loaded and gone! ON MY WAY. Visited about 5 customers along the way and right on schedule. Made it about 300 miles, to LaGrange Mo. when I threw a belt. "No big deal?" I pulled over (no power steering) and shut er down to check under the hood... THE CRANK PULLY FELL OFF! The key-way that holds it on broke the crank and the harmonic balancer fell off, throwing the belts. It's a Honda! After pricing a rental home ($400 1 way) I called a customer of mine that just happens to own an auto mechanics shop and he was there to tow me within 20 minutes. He pulled off my new tires and battery and I will mail him the title and keys. The wife had to come get me and all my junk (trains, tires, van load of crap) I got home about 3:00 this morning. 
HAVE FUN WITHOUT ME! boooo hooooooooo 

Oh, No, John, I was looking forward to meeting you at Marty's. I guess I'll have to do it closer to home.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Greg, you should come down to Andy Clarke's next month for the monthly club meeting in Nashville, iL. ?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man John what a bummer. Hope you have better luck next year. Later RJD


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

450 miles to Martys, half a pack of cigerates, its dark out, and were wearing sunglasses, truck is packed, HIT IT

see ya at Martys in the mornin.

Tom h


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 24 Sep 2009 05:34 PM 
450 miles to Martys, half a pack of cigerates, its dark out, and were wearing sunglasses, truck is packed, HIT IT

see ya at Martys in the mornin.

Tom h 



You do know this is a non smoking event, RITE..............


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

OK wear are all the pictures? are you guys out of juice already? HE HE HE


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, I now see it all with this great weekend coming up. 

I have been a great observer and trust me and if I had a choice I would hop in my car and join the *CANUK* contingent attending the great meet. 

Damm, we are "under-represented" here at this great event. *Canuks* and yes those from the frigid north.... (Trains crunching snow @ -20C)









As with others on this forum, best wishes and may the event be the best of the best. [/b]

Photos and film clips would be great. 

GG


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got home, 27 pre-event people at dinner. Carrie says new rule, NO people on the grounds before Thrusday Morning. 
its not a 4 day event. heheheh


----------



## Tom Thornton (Nov 18, 2008)

Did it rain there last night? It seemed like it rained all night in Des Moines.

Tom Thornton


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

no, JJ ran trains last night, hes a die hard. I went to bed and Rodney was still working on the steam up track, Bubba was helping a new convert , etc.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Can't say its a non smoking event then you loose all the LS folks.







. Hope to see some great shots of that part of the RR also. Tom have fun hope its dry. Later RJD


----------



## plewitzke (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Marty. If it's not too late to throw my hat in, I will be able to drive up on Saturday. Plans for a prior engagement changed at the last moment. I'm pretty excited about getting to go. I will not have anything to run, but I look forward to being part of the experience. Thanks. 
Pete


----------



## K C M P (Sep 16, 2009)

SEVERAL OF US WILL BE COMMING UP FRIDAY AFTERNOON & STAYING TILL SUNDAY I HOPE THAT THE RAIN STAY AWAY SAT. & SUN. HTH A KCGRS MEMBER


----------

